# Difference between Levsin/Levbid and Bentyl



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is much difference between Levsin/Levbid and Bentyl. I have tried both Levsin and Levbid but cannot tolerate the side effects and it doesnt help at all.Does Bentyl also cause constipation, bladder hesitancy, dry mouth and sleepiness?I would really love to know the difference. I am mainly trying to seek some relief from pain without making me more constipated. I am not sure I have spasms but I know meds are trial and error.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I've not tried Levsin/Levbid but I do take Bentyl. Side affects haven't been too bad, dry mouth but nothing too bad. As for the sleepiness, well, I haven't really noticed as I'm usually half asleep anyway! Have a look at http://www.remedyfind.com go to the left of the screen and click onto IBS. It's a good site for looking up medications.


----------



## 18011 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've used Bentyl and Levbid. Bentyl didn't do much for me, so the dr. switched me to the levbid. I don't think there's a lot of difference between levsin/levbid. In the end, after a few years, my med had to be changed to Librax, which is much stronger.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Can Bentyl be as constipating as Levsin?? My problem is not anxiety related - its more post surgery related.


----------

